# The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya ..Whats the deal with this resort?



## elleny76 (May 15, 2017)

I have been trying to book this resort on season - off season..even I asked give me any week available  any time any month and the answer is always..NONE available? this is being for 1 year already.

Has anyone ever booked this property?  ( not the Luxxe property). Advices?

Thanks


----------



## blr666 (May 15, 2017)

elleny76 said:


> I have been trying to book this resort on season - off season..even I asked give me any week available  any time any month and the answer is always..NONE available? this is being for 1 year already.
> 
> Has anyone ever booked this property?  ( not the Luxxe property). Advices?
> 
> Thanks


I just looked and saw plenty of availability in II in different room sizes.  I have also booked this property before through SFX. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2017)

blr666 said:


> I just looked and saw plenty of availability in II in different room sizes.  I have also booked this property before through SFX.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think the question is surrounding using HGVC points to book? I think Hilton has a special affiliation arrangement for owners to be able to use points to book in to the Grand Mayan?

ALways lots of availability in II. Usually also a lot of II Getaways. I think it would perhaps be easier to find a "friend" that has an II account to book a getaway. Usually very cheap if you can travel in shoulder season.


----------



## elleny76 (May 15, 2017)

thanks both ... Yes its about HGVC . I have tons of points to expend with HGVC and no availability. ( Yes I sow in II and RCI has plenty . Just don't want to pay exchange fees)


----------



## Wgk101 (May 15, 2017)

I was able to book this through rci with no problem


----------



## PigsDad (May 15, 2017)

Booking directly w/ HGVC is limited -- you can only book a full week, and it must be a Fri-Fri reservation.  I have had much better luck getting what I want with either RCI or SFX (and I have been at the Grand Mayan properties many times, with another planned for this Thanksgiving).

Kurt


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

I have heard booking through SFX still has the $75 resort fee vs the $11 per person per day resort fee that RCI/II/ and TPI exchange members have to pay.


----------



## hurnik (May 15, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I have heard booking through SFX still has the $75 resort fee vs the $11 per person per day resort fee that RCI/II/ and TPI exchange members have to pay.



This is true/correct.  I needed (2) 2 BR units in Grand Bliss, and SFX only had one, so I had to use RCI for the other.  SFX has the $75 resort fee and RCI has the hideous $11/person/day.

HOWEVER, I have a screenshot of RCI booking AFTER I booked that popped up and said only $75.  So we'll see which one happens.  If it's the $11/person/day I may have to abuse RCI or something given that their website popped up something different.

As for booking Vidanta via HGVC.  Here's what the OP can do:

Deposit a week or two into SFX and then use that week to book.  If you do things right you can actually make out pretty good.  Deposit a 2400 points Las Vegas Flamingo week (1 BR) and use that to book the Grand Mayan with SFX.

However, SFX right now is only showing Friday/Friday check-ins as well.  Every single request I've gone through has been Fri/Fri for this year and next for some reason.  Even in Nuevo Vallarta.

I have a feeling it's Vidanta controlling the dates as they also got rid of the 1/4 rule with SFX as well.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

*I don't know if you will have any luck because this also shows- before you select a week to book.*

Before you search, see Urgent Information

*When you click on the Urgent Info this comes up:*


*Urgent Information*
Mandatory Fees:

daily usage fee is 11.00 U.S. dollars.

Mandatory Resort Fee per Adult, per night.



Policy Restrictions:

Minimum age check-in: Minimum age check-in is 21.

Hotel units are recommended for 2 adults and 2 children under 12 years of age

No Pets. Please contact the resort directly regarding its ADA service animal policy.


General Urgent Information:

There is a 3% state lodging tax.

Security deposit required upon check-in at the resort.

Credit card imprint required upon check-in at the resort.

Fees or deposits are charged for some amenities.


Additional Information:

*You can ONLY book up to 2 units per calendar year with no more than 1 unit during HIGH season at ALL Mayan Properties. *HIGH SEASON* 2017 (Jun30-Aug17; Nov17-Nov23; Dec22-Jan04/2018). 2018 (Jan05-Apr05; Jun29-Aug16; Nov16-Nov22; Dec21-Jan03/2019). 2019 (Jan04-Apr25; Jun28-Aug15; Nov22-Nov28; Dec20-Jan02/2020). *LOW SEASON is considered any other dates along the year.

ONLY during Low Season: *Consecutive Weeks: 2 weeks back to back must have same check in day. Guest certificate only if owner/co-owner is not traveling. * Multiple Units: 2 Units within the same week could be confirmed into different Resort ID’s, same region and check in day. 2nd unit must have Guest Certificate. *Close date confirmations made 48 hours prior to arrival will not be accepted.

*Mayan owners are allowed to confirm Mayan Properties by regular exchange and extra vacations. Same rules and restrictions must be followed. *Violations to any rule will be cancelled. Extra fees for Valet Parking, Internet, Gym, SPA, Tennis, Golf and Safe Box. The location of the unit will be assigned upon arrival directly by Mayan. RCI DOES NOT ASSIGN THE UNIT.

Resort applies a US$11 Resort Fee per adult, per night. Children over 12 years old are consider as adults. Fee includes: One-way transportation Airport to Hotel, transportation throughout the Resort, local phone calls, basic Internet for 1 device, Gym Access, Press summary, a Welcome drink and Daily Housekeeping service.

Offer includes only accommodations and specifically excludes travel costs and other expenses that may be incurred.

Back to Available Units 

*And then when you choose a week to book - but before you go through the confirmation process:*

Before you book, review what you need to know   about this resort

*When you click on that link this comes up (basically the same info as before):

what you need to know
Mandatory Fees:

daily usage fee is 11.00 U.S. dollars. Mandatory Resort Fee per Adult, per night.



SFX seems to get maybe a couple of hundred of Vidant deposits if that, per year a few dozen at most at a time.   RCI gets 1000-2000 units per year.  II gets bulk deposits probably 200-300 units at a time.  Vidant just has a lot of unsold inventory.  I really don't think it has that many members depositing.  Many have to be developer deposits.  To recoup some of that Vidant has instituted this fee.  As long as enough people continue to exchange through II and RCI Vidant will continue the fee.  

*


----------



## hurnik (May 15, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> *I don't know if you will have any luck because this also shows- before you select a week to book.*



Here's what I got when I booked (this was last year), pretty clear it has a $75 resort fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

What date did you book?  If you booked before they changed the fee then you do pay the old fee.  Your confirmation should have the booking date.  I haven't heard of anyone having to pay the higher fee if they booked prior to the change.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 16, 2017)

I don't think that SFX has the same limitation on the number of units booked in a calendar year, where as RCI or II might have those limitations.  SFX has a ton of inventory from these resorts, so checking there may be a good idea, as they may have the inventory you are looking for.  Since there is a relationship between SFX and Hilton, you might want to go that route.  I have deposited  units from SFX into HGVC.

A lot of the SFX inventory never appears online, so It would be worth checking that as an option if needed.


----------



## hurnik (May 16, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> What date did you book?  If you booked before they changed the fee then you do pay the old fee.  Your confirmation should have the booking date.  I haven't heard of anyone having to pay the higher fee if they booked prior to the change.



I booked 11/30/16.  But when I went to actually book it, I got that pop-up I posted.  But the confirmation they sent says $11/person/day.  Not sure if I should call and complain/whatever now or see what happens when my sister check's in (but I did tell her both prices anyway so she's not surprised).


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 16, 2017)

hurnik said:


> I have a feeling it's Vidanta controlling the dates as they also got rid of the 1/4 rule with SFX as well.



IMO - this is correct

********.

Most Vidanta contracts are float week / float unit / RTU . The owner ARP is generally 6 months on Mayan Palace , Bliss and some Grand Mayan .
Grand Bliss and Grand Luxe owners may have ARP  up to  1 year .

They build  for peak snowbird season ,and staff & build in pesos - so Vidanta has availability (they control) from mid April to  late December .
This means(IMO )they operate with exchange companies the way hotels or airlines operate on travel sites .(IMO)the same week is "listed"
with more than one exchange company and as bookings occur they manage the inventory to make sure that enough availability remains for owners .

June 30 - mid August is (IMO) high season - because they are selling more Mexican National contracts for summer use  to the growing Mexican middle class ,
who often buy for family use that includes grandparents in there 50's and married children & spouses and their children   Historically (IMO ) Mexican National contracts were
for the big 4 Mexican holiday weeks - Christmas , New Years and the 2 (floating) weeks on either side of Easter Sunday .
Filling summer with Mexican National contracts will over time increase Vidanta's overall yearly occupancy rate .

It is probably almost 100 percent from Mid Jan - mid April  / Peak Snowbird Season

********
PS - the $ 11 pp/pd applies to  Nuevo Vallarta & Riviera Maya . 
The fee is less (or may not exist) at the other Vidanta locations .
See your exchange companies fine print for details by resort code .


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> IMO - this is correct
> 
> ********.
> 
> ...


If they are building for peak season, that means that they probably have 50-70% occupancy to offload to the exchange companies during off/shoulder season. It makes sense that they want to try to recoupe some of those costs from people getting in on cheap exchanges and the $11 fee seems to do that. As long as people continue to exchange and are willing to pay the fee they will tack continue to tack it on. If the fee cuts in to the number of people coming in and buying then they may reconsider but it seems to work so far. For two people, the fee is somewhat reasonable, we would be willing to pay it if or when we end up making an exchange in to one of the properties.


----------



## elleny76 (May 17, 2017)

Wgk101 said:


> I was able to book this through rci with no problem


Yes plenty in RCI but I don't want to pay the exchange fee of $229 + resort fees+ other Mexico fees when I can book with my HGVC points and save money. I already pay a lot in maintenance. I just booked something else in Cancun with my other TS.


----------



## richontug (May 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I don't think that SFX has the same limitation on the number of units booked in a calendar year, where as RCI or II might have those limitations.  SFX has a ton of inventory from these resorts, so checking there may be a good idea, as they may have the inventory you are looking for.  Since there is a relationship between SFX and Hilton, you might want to go that route.  I have deposited  units from SFX into HGVC.
> 
> A lot of the SFX inventory never appears online, so It would be worth checking that as an option if needed.



Not sure what SFX limitation is now but I booked 2 consecutive weeks at Grand Luxxe through SFX in 2/2016 but next year would only allow me 1 week.


----------



## kevreh (Jul 11, 2018)

FWIW I was just checking out this resort through the RCI page and got this alert; "Resort amenities fee is 630.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Mandatory resort fee per 1B unit, per week."

Is that correct, or not applicable to HGVC coming in through the RCI page?

Also, is this an all inclusive resort, food wise?


----------



## hurnik (Jul 11, 2018)

kevreh said:


> FWIW I was just checking out this resort through the RCI page and got this alert; "Resort amenities fee is 630.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Mandatory resort fee per 1B unit, per week."
> 
> Is that correct, or not applicable to HGVC coming in through the RCI page?
> 
> Also, is this an all inclusive resort, food wise?



With HGVC there's 3 ways to book Vidanta resorts (independent of renting from someone):

1)  Directly with your HGVC points, but you have to call HGVC to do this.  The points requirements are quite steep, IMO.  I don't know if booking via this method avoids the resort fee all together, or if you pay the typical SFX $75 Resort fee imposed by Vidanta.

2)  Use your HGVC RCI account to book.  This of course, incurs the RCI exchange fee, AND the lovely Vidanta-imposed resort fee which is based on unit size, as you found out.  You get a 25% discount on that resort fee, plus ( although it's horribly worded, IMO), a 25% discount on room charges (you have to click that link in the RCI fees area to see what it really covers).  IMO, this makes it expensive, and almost as pricey as renting from an owner on redweek.  For *me*, not worth it and we won't go there if RCI/II is our only option.

3)  SFX.  You can get a trial/free membership, deposit a HGVC week (I deposit a Flamingo week at 2400 points), and then OGS or book via SFX.  You'll pay the Exchange fee, which for regular/free I think is $189? (I'm Diamond, so I pay $149).  And the $75 resort fee is due upon check-out.  IMO, this is the best/cheapest way, given the 3.


----------



## kevreh (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks Hurnik, I'll keep these options in mind if I decide to stay at the Mayan.


----------

